# big 15 pt



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

This deer was found dead in the woods that we hunt not far from one of

our tree stands the deer had a gun shot wound in its neck. We are really not 

sure what couold have happen.

Mark


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

helluva nice rack!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

wow! very impressive.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Yea..that's it...

If you could kindly forward it to me I woud be very gratefull. I tried to track him, but lost the blood trail in the rain on Tuesday of gun season. Man I can't believe he got that far. Anyway I'll happily pay for the shipping.  

Just kidding of course. That is a sweet rack, Congratulations.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I performed the CSI autopsy on Saturday and it did not look like the bullet path hit the spine. Instead it went between the spine and the shoulder blade, through one lung and into the intestines. Since the bullet hole was high in the neck the blood probably flowed down into the chest cavity instead of bleeding externally. There was probably very little external blood. I don't think the deer could have traveled extremely far in that condition. I think he was probably shot near the cornfield or in the grapevines. 

The sad part is that he died within 100 yards of our stand but it was too thick in that direction to see him. I actually walked through that thicket at 4PM on Monday but I just made one straight line trip through there. I wanted to chase one out if it was there but I didn't want to disturb the area too much. I walked within 30 yards of where I found him on Thursday.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Better ask crankus maximus if you took that skullcap legally!!!  
(Just kidding by the way, nice find! Too bad you didn't harvest it.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice rack for sure


----------

